# Retirement Visa for Thailand



## Bren

I'm hoping to retire and live in Thailand within the next year and have been looking at visa application forms, which seem a little ambiguous in places. Is it advisable to employ one of the legal firms who advertise on the web to perform visa applications? Or are the staff at the Thai Immigration Office in Bangkok helpful and understanding to people like me, who make mistakes ?  Bren............in England


----------



## synthia

Immigration is ambiguous in Thailand. It is designed to allow, shall we say, flexible enforcement. I would not try the process myself. You will need a Thai lawyer. I'm not sure the internet is a good place to find one.

My advice would be to visit Thailand and talk to people who have retired there an actually bothered to get the visa. Find out what attorney they used. There are probably a lot of people applying right now, as the visa laws have been changed and enforcement tightened. It used to be quite easy to live there for years, taking a bus out of the country every thirty days and coming right back in. This has become a lot more complicated recently. Some people are going to a Thai consulate outside the country and paying for a sixty day visa, and repeating that process over and over. But there are stories of people not getting in even with the visa.

Look at Home - Thaivisa.com for information, and of course, the Thai consulate website for your country.


----------



## retiredusn

Bren, I would highly suggest that you get your retirement / multy entry visa in your home country prior to arrival in Thailand this way your ready to enjoy the country and what it has to offer. The renewal process after your first year is very easy. If you are on a pension this can be used for proof of income or your bank account in home country (if applying in home country). This way you will not need to as they say here"border hop" to get visa's
Good Luck


----------



## Bren

Thanks very much for your reply and useful info. 

I will be visiting Thailand later in 2007 and will try to speak to people who have sucessfully gone through the visa process. I notice on the UK Thai Embassy web site that it's possible to obtain an "O A" one year retirement visa from their London Embassy. Think I'll try this when the time comes.

I also noticed on the Hull, UK Thai Consulate web site that it's NOT now necessary to hold the qualifying amount of money in a Thai bank. Hope this is true !!


----------



## synthia

Does the Hull website say that it is no longer true, or does it just look as if it has never been updated?


----------



## Bren

Hi Synthia. The Hull UK website was updated on March 1st 2007, so I assume it's a new condition. The info is on page 10 of the Hull retirement visa section. It should certainly make life easier if it's applied by all Thai Consulates. Bren.


----------



## synthia

If you live in England, it might be worth a trip to Hull. What does the London website say?


----------



## Bren

At Hull they only issue "0" visas (which can be processed by post) and say that the "0 A" has to be applied for once in Thailand. London is the only Thai office to issue "0 A" visas and make no mention of a Thai bank account so I assume they are only office to "do everything" but people have to apply in person.


----------



## synthia

It seems to change by the week. I've met several people in Malaysia who have just left Thailand because of the new visa rules. They left not so much because they were unworkable, but because they were so confusing and the situation seems to change so much.

You are smart to come in on a visas that allows you a full year's stay, just to avoid all the hassle others are going through.


----------



## chicowoodduck

*Retirement in Thailand*

I like all the helpful information posted by everyone on this site, thanks for all of your helpful suggestions. My questions is the value of using services such as Siam International Legal Group to obtain documents such as the Non-immigrant "O" visa, one-year retirment visa, etc.? They charge around US$540 for their asistance with the process and suggest that you obtain your "O" visa prior to arriving in Thailand.


----------



## chicowoodduck

*Good Visa Advice*

Thanks to all for the informative advice. It sounds like obtaining the non-immigrant visa in your home country is a good first step followed by some good ol' research in Thailand with some retired expats who have gone through the process of obtaining the retirement visa. 

With that said, I've found the following information to be a good start: 

STEP 1: OBTAINING A NON-IMMIGRANT " O" VISA 
If you want to retire in Thailand, you need a non-immigrant visa. Ideally, it should be acquired prior to your arrival in Thailand.

Requirements for getting a non-immigrant visa outside Thailand: 
1. 50 years old of age or older 
2. Passport (at least 1 year remaining until expiration) 
3. Holding the nationality or permanent residence of country of application 
4. Police Records Check 
5. Certificate of Health 
6. Proof of meeting financial requirement * 
7. Bank letter showing funds or pension statement 


STEP 2: OBTAINING ONE-YEAR RETIREMENT VISA IN THAILAND 
REQUIRED DOCUMENTS: 
1. Passport - copies of every page. Each copy must be signed by applicant. 
2. Non-Immigrant Visa 
3. Departure Card TM.6 
4. Proof of meeting financial requirement * 
5. Thailand Bank book (original) 
6. Letter from your Thai Bank 
7. Medical Certificate (health exam administered by doctor at first class hospital) 
8. Photos, three (3) in quantity which are 4 x 5 centimeters in size (not passport photos) with full face and taken wearing business attire (no hat and some jurisdictions require suit and tie). Must have been taken within six (6) months. 


* FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT: 
1. BANK ACCOUNT SHOWING THB 800,000 
2. MONTHLY INCOME OF AT LEAST THB 65,000 
3. COMBINATION (BANK ACCOUNT + INCOME x 12 = THB 800,000) 

Signing for your new Retirement Visa 
Your first and only appearance for the retirement visa will be at the Immigration office upon its approval. You must appear in person with your passport and sign the visa paperwork in the presence of the Immigration staff. The Immigrant staff puts a stamp in the passport at the time of approval. 

Restrictions on Your Retirement Visa 
The retirement once approved allows you to stay in Thailand for one year. You are not allowed to have employment while on this type of visa. Also you must report to Immigration every 90 days to verify your current address


----------



## synthia

The police check must be done in the country of your citizenship, not residence. So if you have been living in France for ten years, but are a citizen of Mexico, you must turn in a Mexican police report.


----------



## Bren

Thanks for all the info you have found ! Very comprehensive ! Just one question.....what is a TM 6 departure card?


----------



## synthia

I think it's that card they leave in your passport when you come in. You know, you fill out a card and they take half and give half to you, then you fill in the date and sign it when you are leaving.

By the way, Thailand actually gives you the date your visa expires, unlike most companies, which only give you the number of days you are allowed in the country, but they only write it on that card.


----------



## Tafia

*Visa*

Contact me for details


----------



## Tafia

Its True providing you have 'Proof of Income' of 65000baht per month.


----------



## chicowoodduck

I'm just finishing up with the paperwork for the Retirement "O-A" visa and well, proof of income, is just the tip of the iceberg. A cost breakdown goes something like this....Bank of America statement verification letter ($10), FBI criminal clearance letter / fingerprints ($52), Thai visa ($65), US Priority Mail ($22), visa photos ($20), Four copies of all the paperwork ($6), Thai Retirement Visa (IF approved).....Priceless!


----------



## synthia

Is there any guarantee that the rules won't change? In most countries a retirement visa is good for life, but I've met people who claim they have to reapply every year, and that the new money amounts apply to them. They said they would eventually be forced out.


----------



## chicowoodduck

Oh boy, just like trying to nail jello to the wall, I'm expecting the worst and hoping for the best. The whole process has been a wild ride and after spending about US200, the Royal Thai Embassy could still knock back my "A-O" visa application. I'm sure they will raise the threshhold for money in the bank and or retirement income, just have to set some limits on how much "financial pain" I'm willing to endure for the pupose of enjoying my retirement in the Land of Smiles. Stay tuned, more news at 11.


----------



## chicowoodduck

Yearly grind, daily grind, as long as one doesn't get the you know what caught in the grinder.  I'm sure there must be more than one expat who has enjoyed some success at a particular immigration office versus another? Anyone into the caring is sharing mood?


----------



## chicowoodduck

Right on the money, Colin! The Thai-visa site is always good reading and a good reference spot as well. I look at the whole Thai visa picture much like I do the weather, every day expect bright sunshine, but be on the lookout for storm clouds on the horizon. I never expect things to happen in a normal or consistant manner when dealing with ANY government agency, no matter what country I'm residing in at the moment. I just try to keep up with the latest threads, bulletins and news alerts as they come and hope that I'm not the last to know!


----------



## chicowoodduck

I just keep up to date with the latest happenings with regard to the ever changing visa playing field by checking what my expat brothers and sisters have been going through. Nailing jello to a wall would be easier than trying to figure out what paperwork I should have at any given moment.


----------



## retiredusn

Given that you get your OA retirement visa, the nice thing is that at the moment you will be good for a year then by leaving and returning to Thailand you will receive another one year extension for free. So in effect you will have two years for the trouble you are now having on all the paper work. Been there, done that. Good Luck and try to keep the blood pressure down.


----------



## synthia

It's a shame that they are making things so difficult, not so much by the rules they establish but by changing them constantly and not enforcing them consistently. It's why I'm leaning toward Panama, where I can get a lifetime visa. I would have to submit proof every year that my pension hasn't disappeared into thin air, but that's it.

I met so many frustrated people when I was in Penang, stressed by the ever-changing requirements.


----------



## chicowoodduck

What's the old saying, expect the worst and hope for the best!  I guess the best thing to do is keep checking the daily expat threads and when the time come to renew the paperwork, just find out where the most "user friendly" immigration people are located. In the meantime, it's off to the beach for a swim and a c-c-c-cold one, no paperwork required!


----------



## treb

I have just come to Thailand on a multipul entry visa and will apply for retirement visa soon, you need to show an account with 800,000 baht or an income of 65,000 per month, you will also need a police record check on yourself by your home police force and your birth certificate, when you arrive in Thailand you will need to get a Thai Doctor to check you over, then take all the above to Thai immigration for 1 year retirement visa, this can be renewed every 3 months at immigration without leaving the country. Hope this helps


----------



## chicowoodduck

I went the getting the "O-A" visa in my home country (US) route because it just seemed like less of a hassle.......check out a few of the threads on Thiavisa.com concerning this subject and for some advice on how to avoid any "bumps" in the "O-A" visa road when doing it in Thailand.....always interesting reading! 

From my previous post........I'm just finishing up with the paperwork for the Retirement "O-A" visa and well, proof of income, is just the tip of the iceberg. A cost breakdown goes something like this....Bank of America statement verification letter ($10), FBI criminal clearance letter / fingerprints ($52), Thai visa ($65), US Priority Mail ($22), visa photos ($20), Four copies of all the paperwork ($6), Thai Retirement Visa (IF approved).....Priceless!


----------



## Guest

Retirement Visa- Says you you are not allowed to work, but if you leave the country, then surely you can. or is that a no no. On retirement, what if you do not have a pension, but only money from working outside the country.


----------



## synthia

You are not allowed to work in Thailand. They have no legal control over whether you work somewhere else, nor do they care. They just don't want you doing anything that might deprive a Thai of a job.


----------



## chicowoodduck

SOMETIMESITHINK said:


> Retirement Visa- Says you you are not allowed to work, but if you leave the country, then surely you can. or is that a no no. On retirement, what if you do not have a pension, but only money from working outside the country.


My O-A Non-Immigrant visa has in very clear print, "Employment Prohibited." The Thai goverment doesn't care how you earn your money, just as long as it's *not* earned in LOS. Of course, once it comes time to renew your O-A Retirement visa, hopefully you have a clear papertrail (your bank account statement, pension statement, etc.) showing how you supported yourself in the lap of luxury!


----------



## chicowoodduck

chicowoodduck said:


> I'm just finishing up with the paperwork for the Retirement "O-A" visa and well, proof of income, is just the tip of the iceberg. A cost breakdown goes something like this....Bank of America statement verification letter ($10), FBI criminal clearance letter / fingerprints ($52), Thai visa ($65), US Priority Mail ($22), visa photos ($20), Four copies of all the paperwork ($6), Thai Retirement Visa (IF approved).....Priceless!



Just a follow-up to this post, this whole process took about seven weeks to complete as the bank was very slow to get my VOA (Verification Of Assets) letter back with a "wet" signature, my retirement pension letter came back unsigned and had to be re-issued and the Thai Embassy process took almost three weeks to be completed. Good thing I had other business to complete before getting my bags re-packed for LOS.


----------



## Guest

Visa and all that stuff. Copy what you said Chicowoodduck and also read your previous comments. I like the check in analogy with the weather. You're right on that point. Also the money trail. Well mate Im of to the Ross Sea, Antarctica for 3 months this friday, so no need to worry about anything. catch u all later


----------



## oddball

In a nutshell , this means you can ONLY earn money outside of the Thai borders and need the proof to show it at visa renewal time .Colin


----------



## Guest

Hi Oddball

Well it is good to know that you can leave to earn money out of country. Myself I keep my bank statements and contracts as proof, along with all money transfers from abroad to here. So I guess mate when I am ready to do the retirement visa route I'll be alright thanks to you guys and girls out there with the positive feedback.


----------



## chicowoodduck

You can't go wrong having a dedicated banking account showing debits and credits that have transpired over the course of the year. I have a separate U.S. business banking account that is solely for my retirement pension check and living expenses. It provides a most beautiful paper trial of all my trials and tribulations for the previous year.


----------



## owenjones

*Visas*

Hi,

I believe that you still have to prove an annual income of, or a Thai bank account containing, 800,00B if you are single or half that if ou are married to a Thai. It can also be a combination of the two. I have to renew my retirement visa next week 24/03/08 and will be taking a letter from my Thai bank.
I find the new website of the Pattaya Immigration Police (Jomtien Soi 5) very helpfull and the Pattaya ExPats Club too. Both have websites if the links are stripped out of this post.

Regards,
Owen.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Average monthly income of 65k or 800k lump sum (400k if married to a Thai) - this needs to be shown every renewal.


----------



## owenjones

Or a combination of the two - cash and income/pension.


----------



## prince20260

My advice would be to visit Thailand and in Pattaya you find several offices who can help u. There is no problem for u to get a visa ... But it is more easy to make it in your own country. Just ask the Thai ambasy and make a non immigrant O visa. 12 month visa is important !


----------



## oddball

I would laugh but there is no sound , you make it sound soooooo easy , go back in threads on this forum , read the many obstacles,trials and tribulations even after living in Thailand for several years on Thai-visa . Sometimes some people get an o visa with no problem , but p-l-e-a-s-e read all of the pitfalls before being so blatant , it is far better to warn newbies of the problems so they are at least aware of the inconsistances of Thai visa law (?) Colin


----------



## synthia

Heed oddball's warning. I spent seven months listening to people who came to Penang on visa runs, telling tales about visas of all types that weren't renewed.

Also, those income and investment limits are those that are in effect now. They were lower, and when they were raised they were raised for everyone. So if you barely qualify now, the time may come when they are raised again and you will be forced to leave.


----------



## oddball

With all of this info , some people still make it sound like a walk in the park , yes it can be , but when it is NOT , it can be very traumatic and expensive for what you stand to lose . people have refered to people like myself as fools , i do not mind one bit because i have been called worse in my long life time . Pease take off those rose tinted spectacles and try to remember "He who laughs last , laughs longest "


----------



## synthia

I know people who have knowingly taken such risks, but they could easily afford to lose the money invested, and were willing to move on if need be. A lot of people, however, are in situations where moving after settling in or losing the money invested in a condo or business would put them in dire straits. If you can't afford to walk away, you shouldn't do i.


----------



## OJAS

Consistent with earlier advice in this thread, I am planning to seek a 1-year O-A retirement visa from my home Royal Thai Embassy in London. However, what does a verification/guarantee/reference letter from one's bank (in support of bank statements confirming a minimum balance equal to THB 800k) need to say in order to satisfy the Thai authorities? Sorry if this sounds a daft question, but I have not been able to track down any guidance on this point.

Also, has anyone had any experiences (good or bad) of obtaining an O-A retirement visa from the Royal Thai Embassy in London?


----------



## oddball

I Think you will find there is no such thing as a retirement visa in Thailand,there is however a continuation visa that needs to be renewed(or revoked)every year.Log on to ThaiVisa and you will get all the answers you need from some very experienced people,the visa situation is not easy at the best(?) of times , rather a complication of compilations by whomsoever you may be dealing with at any given time . Colin


----------



## KhwaamLap

*OA Visa*

First advise, is don't go to the Thai Embassy London! Use the Hull Consulate. They will do all by post and will give friendly, helpful service (unlike the Thai Embassy in London). There website has a wealth of info on it: The Royal Thai Consulate of Hull
In particulare look at this doc: http://www.thaiconsul-uk.com/pdfs/Af%20%20O-A%20(retirement)%20Visa%20Application.pdf

..and as Oddball said, ThaiVisa.com (but check what you are told as there are a lot of red herrings thrown around.

Good luck


----------



## OJAS

The problem with using the Hull consulate, it seems to me, is that they will only issue you with a 90-day "O" visa, leaving you then with the potential hassle of converting it to a year's "O-A" retirement visa once in Thailand (with no guarantee of a successful outcome or that the Immigration Bureau people you'll be dealing with will be anywhere near as friendly or helpful as the Hull consulate). My preference would be to get everything sorted out as far as possible beforehand, and, since I live in SW London, the Thai Embassy is easy for me to get to in person. Indeed, I note from earlier posts in this string that Bren was contemplating getting an "O-A" retirement visa from the London Embassy and that Chicowoodduck successfully obtained such a visa on home soil in the USA. I would particularly be interested in knowing what the Bank of America statement verification letter which Chicowoodduck obtained at a cost of $10 might have said.


----------



## pinoy_expat

Bren said:


> I'm hoping to retire and live in Thailand within the next year and have been looking at visa application forms, which seem a little ambiguous in places. Is it advisable to employ one of the legal firms who advertise on the web to perform visa applications? Or are the staff at the Thai Immigration Office in Bangkok helpful and understanding to people like me, who make mistakes ?  Bren............in England


Either way, you can be ripped off (financially) especially if you're dealing with the Thais, knowing that you're a white guy. I would personally suggest to seek assistance of a firm (international firm) with foreign employees who can assist you with Thailand retirement visa process as they will not do anything crazy like (asking for extra cash). 

If you will do it yourself like going to the immigration alone is a pretty much tough job already. Going back and forth the government offices to comply with the requirements and etc is a pain. 

If you will seek assistance of a firm, they will do the paperwork for you and all you have to do is just present yourself at the immigration for the issuance of the 1 year Thailand retirement visa.


----------

